# Leisure Battery life?



## Carrington (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a 2007 Bessacarr registered in 2008, so only used the past 2 years intermittently. We usually go on hook up.


However, recently on 2 occasions whilst not on hook up the battery has lasted only 2 days. Most recently without LED lights or even fridge on - no applicances at all.

Once the vehicle has had a run or been charged via mains the voltage is always back to around 13v+, but after just 2 days is down to around 9.8v and dropping.

Over this winter the vehicle did go flat completely on 2 occasions due to the weather despite regular charge ups at home, but is it just wear and tear and 2 years lifespan is enough for any battery?

Any advice on similar problems would be appreciated,
Carrington


----------



## Carrington (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to mention the bettery size is 110!


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

There has been some recent comments in the various magazines suggesting that some "leisure" batteries are in fact re-labelled starter batteries! As such their "life" expectancy is much lower than anticipated!
Has anyone with more technical knowledge any views?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Sounds like it has a cell going. It shows good untill you put a load on it. At 9.8volts the battery has had it.

Andy


----------

